# Sexing D. Auratus



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey everyone, I'm new to the forum. I purchased 6 green/bronze auratus juveniles a year ago (March of 2009). I was hoping I'd have a breeding group by now. I have had no eggs laid, no males calling, I'm wondering if I have 6 of the same sex. Is it premature, should they be a little older? I see no difference in toe pads on any of them. Any ideas?


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

I definitely wouldn't count out that it could be too soon. Although my green and bronze were calling in less than a year. The call isn't particularly loud, so in some cases it can easily be missed. Also, how big of a tank do you have them in? If it is overcrowded, it is likely they aren't breeding because they are feeling some stress.

Without pictures none of us will really be able to confirm anything for you.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

From my learnings, you should have no problem sexing them. How old were they when u got them in March 2009?


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

the tank is a 40 gallon breeder. They were 3 or 4 months OOW when I got them....I'll try to get some good pictures on sometime this week. Also, they are in my classroom at school (I teach high school). Would the amount of people around stress them out?


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

The amount of people might bother them at first, but they would have adjusted to them by now. My green and bronze are the boldest frogs in my collection, and they got that way because they see me moving around all day long. Now that they realize I'm nothing to fear, they don't seem to want to hide. Are they visible much during the day, or do they stay hidden? 

Many people will tell you the 10 gallon of usable tank space per frog rule is the best, but I have 4 in a 29 gallon tank and have never had any problems. I would venture to guess that tank space isn't the issue this time. I tend to like the somewhere between 5-10 gallons of usable tank space per frog rule instead...depending on the species.

And yes, try to get some pics up. From my own experience, sexing auratus is easy. The females are noticeably bigger than the males...at least mine are. The toe pads, however, look more or less the same. Sexing by way of toe pads is much easier with tincs.

If they all look identical to you, then they very well might be all the same gender. Even someone inexperienced with sexing them would be able to notice the size difference. If they are similar sizes and you haven't heard calling, I would guess they are all female but you never know for sure sometimes.

I guess another obvious question would be, how many good breeding locations have you provided for them?


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

These are pics of 5 of the frogs. There are 2 pics of each, except frog #2, which has 3 pics.


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

Here are two pics of frog #6. Alright, expert opinions needed! Are they all the same sex? If not, let me know which ones are which! Thanks!


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

Anybody out there have any guesses on these 6 frogs I have pictured?


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

frog number 4 might be a female going by body shape. The group looks maybe male heavy. 

Just a guess though. 

I am getting a sexed pair of green and bronze tomorrow. I will look at them and try to get back to you in a few days, once they are settled in. I will check the male and female out and see what I can tell you then about sexual differences. 

(I don't like to disturb my new arrivals when I first get them, so give me some time).

Marc


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

With my Green and Bronze the female is much larger than my male


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

That's interesting, Marc. I was thinking the complete opposite (female heavy). Of course, I'm definitely not counting out your suggestion. It could be absolutely correct.

In my experience, the males are much slimmer than the females. Almost to the point where if the mid section is rounded much at all (which several of those frogs look to have nice rounded mid sections) they tend to be females. My males are slender, and my females are plump.

The reason I haven't counted out your theory that it could be a male heavy group is because the size of almost all of these frogs seem to be somewhere in between my males and females so it is rather difficult to call.

If anything, I find it hard to believe there's not at least one male/female. I'm baffled that they are a year old, and there hasn't been any calling. Mine were calling several months before that. I will admit, I did factor in the no calling into my decision making. If they appear borderline and there is no calling, one can only assume.

I'm also interested in seeing a few more opinions.


----------

